# Rd 1 Game 4: Heat @ Sixers (4/24 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 24, 2011 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get the win here and they give themselves at least a week off. And as I heard Ira talk about, that week off would be great for working UD back into the lineup since they'd have a week full of hard practices. Hope that's enough incentive for them to come out ready from the start.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's get this done and dusted and look towards the Celtics next week. Hopefully the Knicks can snatch a game too so we get a bit more rest than them. It would be nice as W2B said to get Udonis back into the team. 

Hopefully we don't make it too difficult for ourselves this time either.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hopefully they come out ready to put this one away. They tend to get lazy


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have seen a lot or teams losing their first game after a sweep because they weren't in rhythm. I hope this won't happen if we sweep the 6ers


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)




----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Typical Jon Barry pre-game Heat Hate


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron starts us off with a 2


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cant stop the LeBron fadeaway!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Silly turnover Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another slow start


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Slow start again


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Why does it seem like we always start like this? We won't be able to come back against better teams...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, let's get our **** together. Please.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on now, step it up!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with 2 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, playing awful right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We just start out slow on offense which leads to Philly transition points off rebounds. If they are in half court then Elton is making fadeaways over outstretched arms. It won't continue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wake up, Wade

Now he hits a bad shot 3. Lucky he made that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is in retard mode


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hasnt made **** this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Mario makes a 3...

28-16 after 1

Just a horrible 1st quarter. Bosh and Wade struggled and Lebron gets 2 early fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many 3's right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong and1 by Lebron

Finally, a strong drive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron, too much power


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why JJ?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor start. Wtf guys. Close this series out strong...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

they are doing everything right and we cant do anything right.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ didn't do anything, that was a harmless one handed push. Thad Young has to come over and make everything all dramatic.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron again, too strong


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade Bosh and LeBron have scored 20 of our 23 pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 5-0 run. That better wake their asses up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As much as I don't want it to happen since it'll lose me quite a bit of betting money, I'm wondering if the loss here would help in the long run. We can't keep coming out in the playoffs thinking talent alone will get us by. The Celtics will destroy us if we do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

good steal by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333 

6pt game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

6pts!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron dunk!

12-0 run

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat make some baskets and are able to set up their half court defense. Philly gets shut down.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice offensive finishing right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you for finally showing up, Dwyane.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, I hope I'm not the only person who finds its annoying/sad/pathetic when Lebron throws a tantrum any time there's _ANY_ contact with him, no matter how minor it is. 

Probably the worst I've ever seen. Guys who argue every play and call are annoying enough, but the cry baby "But I'm Lebron ****ing James! COME ON REF!" face he makes every time is just too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18-2 Miami run to tie the game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade ties it up


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 18-2 Miami run to tie the game


Yea. Pretty upset I tuned in and got excited when the 6ers were up. They just aren't on the same level as Miami. No star power what so ever and they don't seem to have the grit/heart that the Pacers have used to annoy the Bulls. 


Philly is just a terrible matchup for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gives Miami the lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade hits the 2 to put us in front


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Lebron got so high up right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has his J on lock right now


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You can't let those two throw showtime alley oops. It gets the team going way too much.


Also, why has that annoying fan shouting not been kicked out yet? Or knocked out?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Uhhhh.... hes 7 feet tall. You don't let Wade block you like that.

All the air the 6ers had has been let out. They're deflated and beaten.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Dwyane had that one even though there was a foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-46 at the half

We better see this same energy and effort in the 2nd half


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did anybody notice that courtside fan stand up and try and distract Rio on that one three he took near the sideline? Philly fans' reputation is well-earned.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did Hawes really shoot and miss that against Bibby?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby has not shot well at all in this series


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to take Bibby and Z out...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, come on Bibby...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Take. Bibby. Out.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did anyone just see that long haired guy thinking he was amazing staring into the camera?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby is killing us with these missed 3's.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Bibby could just make the open ones, we'd have an okay lead right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's like Mario's 3rd or 4th air-balled 3 this series..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 2 J's in a row


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cb1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House in. Hope he can hit open 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed open 3..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333

Finally!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jj 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by LEbron

Get aggressive, Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1...showing everything there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-64 after 3

Ugly 3rd for both teams. If we could only have hit these WIDE open 3's this game would be pretty much over right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!

sick spin off the post


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1...takeover


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ with the long 2

great D by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

7 in a row! Great challenge by LeBron on that Jrue layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Read in the Herald today that this lineup on the floor right now (Mario, JJ, Lebron, Bosh, Joel) has been our best lineup in terms of +/- this series. Great minutes again for them to start this 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario! 

Wade on one side and LEbron on the other...GET THEM THE BALL RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on man, we were up comfortably at the start of this quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade had about 3 straight, absolutely horrible defensive possessions. Loses Jrue in the corner which leads to a layup, gets lazy on his close out on Lou which leads to a 3, then over plays the dribble and gets caught in a screen which led to a Lou Williams layup. His laziness on D always comes back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Lebron on Lou


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Its a block party!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great blocks by Bosh and Lebron

Wade has been pretty bad in this quarter. He got destroyed off the dribble. Got lucky Bosh got those blocks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Those were some monstrous blocks by Bosh and Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's off Lou. Should be Heat ball after the replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the tip in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turner hits some tough shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again lazy and doesnt contest the 3....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow. At least Wade contested that one. Guy has been horrible in this 4th quarter.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What just happened


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

caca


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shame on Miami.. Championship teams, win close games, and close out series'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look, the same play we call all the time at the end of games..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** !!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey look, the same play we call all the time at the end of games..


I mean he had a good shot at it, a good lane.. But i thnk we all want Wade to have the ball in the end..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All on Wade on this one. His D in the 4th was embarrassing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sixers hit some nice rainbows there, good win for them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I mean he had a good shot at it, a good lane.. But i thnk we all want Wade to have the ball in the end..


No, im good with Lebron taking it. He should have had the one before that Wade missed. He was the hot one this game, especially in the 4th where Wade played like ****. Just wanted something that wasnt a 1-4 iso at the top of the key again. Draw something up. Get someone on the move to give them a J or a little space to get to the rim and maybe you get the D on a bad rotation.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

It's fine, not like we're gonna lose this series. I'm somewhat glad they lost their first playoff game to someone we were already up 3-0 on. Better than having your first playoff loss as a team vs someone like Boston or Chicago.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm okay with how everything went down except for James Jones passing on a wide open three pointer with almost no time on the clock. This guy is such a loser player. We have too many losers on this team to win it all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deep down inside i'm sure Mickey's business side is happy. One more home playoff game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Surely Z can't start anymore after this series is over, right?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Bron closes like a f'n pussy for the umpteenth time!

Went up soft vs Melo/Amare and got blocked...now this ****!

No excuse for a 6'9 260lb superbeast to drive so soft at the end of games!

Settling for floaters wont get it done vs Boston!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby was so great from 3 up to game 1 of this series. 0-6 and 0-4 from 3 today and about 5 of those shots were as wide open as you can get. 

5-23 overall from 3. We shoot bad instead of absolutely terrible from 3, and we win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Surely Z can't start anymore after this series is over, right?


I think Spo doesnt want to change it up, even though this is a horrible matchup for Z, because he probably thinks that they'll get passed this Sixers team anyway and doesnt want to play musical chairs with the starting lineup this early.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Celtics showing the Heat how it's done..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea. Pretty upset I tuned in and got excited when the 6ers were up. They just aren't on the same level as Miami. No star power what so ever and they don't seem to have the grit/heart that the Pacers have used to annoy the Bulls.
> 
> 
> Philly is just a terrible matchup for the Heat.


Well isn't that just egg on my face. Good job Philly.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Well isn't that just egg on my face. Good job Philly.


Go Pacers. Get the ball to Roy.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well now that hours have passed sine the loss and a couple of other favorites have lost, I am now feeling a little better about this. Guess its better to face a bit of adversity now and work through it in the 1st rd.

Win Wednesday and they likely are off until Sunday or Monday. That's more than enough rest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I wasn't excited about this team being off for a week. Another game will be good for the team. They need to close it out there though. they got caught looking ahead.

I think you can't swap the starting lineup just because we'll beat Philly anyways, and that lineup is better suited for the Celtics anyways.


----------

